# civil partnership



## uwelaine (Jul 4, 2013)

im a lady from the philippines and have a boyfriend now and we chatted for over the past two weeks.btw,he is a german national,and he wants me to go there early next year for a civil partnership and he will visit me in december.what visa will i apply regarding these matter?hope to hear your response.thanks


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess the easiest option would be a tourist visa. I don't know whether you are eligible for anything else.

What do you mean by civil partnership. Something like this exists in Germany, but only for same-sex couples.
The only option for you would be getting married, I think. Which you probably don't want, if you never met in person.


----------



## uwelaine (Jul 4, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> I guess the easiest option would be a tourist visa. I don't know whether you are eligible for anything else.
> 
> What do you mean by civil partnership. Something like this exists in Germany, but only for same-sex couples.
> The only option for you would be getting married, I think. Which you probably don't want, if you never met in person.


thanks for the info,yes ,we want to have a civil partnership,i should have write lady boy or gay intead of lady,sorry for my mistake.he will be visiting me by december and i was thinking that it woukd be enough time for us cus the embassy considers period of time that you have known each other,and i guess we have sufficient proof that we are truely love each other by that time.


----------

